# Indianapolis Haunters - October 29th, 2011



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello all!
The Irvington Halloween Festival will take place in Indianapolis Saturday October 29th, 2011 from 9am-5pm. Come out and enjoy a great time including a costume contest, street vendors, ghost tours (Irvington is said to be the most haunted area of Indy) , yard decorating contest and more. 
Be sure to stop by and say Boo to Dave the Dead in The Shadow Farm booth, Heather and Anton in the Mega Zombie booth and yours truly who will be hosting both the Indy Haunt Fest Booth and the CC Cackles booth.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

